# Epic guitar swing fail



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Glad I didn't do something this stupid when I was a kid - I only had one bass. Turning sound down a little is recommended if you're over 30. Fast forward to 1:10:


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

ROFL. Can you say, "ops?" 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Nothing says Rock-n-Roll like a lead singer with sandals.


----------

